# Fert levels and indicator plants



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

Ive heard that there are a couple plants out there that are very good indicator plants for levels of fertilizers in the water column. If you can list what plants have been good for you in the past please do so =). Here is my experience with Heteranthera Zosterifolia.

Lack of N - leaves turn pale and transparent. 
Lack of P - tips will start turning black. 
Lack of K - plant will stunt. 
Lack of micros or (Fe) - plant will become transparent


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Some of the most striking, I have noticed...

Micrantemum umbrosum:

Mild nitrate deficiency: smaller leaves, stunting
Severe nitrate deficiency: entire plant turns pale and transparent

Didiplis diandra:

Mild Fe deficiency: lanky, green growth with long internodes
Severe Fe deficiency: white, crinkled new growth with brown spots (necrosis)

Rotala macrandra:

High nitrate, low phosphate: longer internodes, more orange color with yellow splotches
Low nitrate, high phosphate: shorter internodes, very deep red color
(assuming Fe/traces are in sufficient amounts)

Carlos


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

Good stuff Carlos! Keep the info flowing people this can be useful to those of us who may not have test kits and would rather just go by what their plants tell them( not that Id recommend not getting test kits lol).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

*A CO2 incicator plant*

_Aponogeton undulatus_ makes a good CO2 indicator plant. If the leaves are brown all day, CO2 levels are good. If they start off brown in the morning, but turn green later in the day, CO2 levels are low. Bacopa carolina works in a similar fashon.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Limnophila aromatica:
Low NO3, plant turns red/purplish/brownish


Ludwigia sp 'Cuba':
Low Fe/micro, new growth is yellow


Sag subulata:
Low micro, plant turn pale/white

Ludwigia inclinata 'orange'
Low Fe/micro, leaves are palegreen and doesn't undulate


----------

